# 2008 Madone Geometry Numbers???



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone have the geometry numbers for the 2008 Madone Performance Fit frames? I can't find them on the 2008 Madone website. I am interested in putting a deposit on one of the incoming 5.5s but need to know the numbers.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Check the site again, www.trekbikes.com/madone , and look at the top right hand corner for something like, "how tall is to tall," the geometry should be listed in there.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

according to what I have read the "pro fit" Madone is the same as the current geometry, although I haven't seen any numbers yet!


----------



## mtaylor495 (Dec 8, 2004)

*2008 Madone geometry chart*

Here is the link. It is under the How tall is too tall link

https://trekroad.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/05/2008_trek_new_madone_geometry_2.gif


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

those numbers are wrong, or they changed stuff. on a 62cm current madone TT is 59cm, on the new madone TT will be all most 60


----------



## Roadrider22 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the link to the geometry table. Just what I needed. I have a line on a proper fitting new 2008 5.5 Madone that I may have in my hand by mid next week.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

I think the geometry, specifically the virtual top tube length, is confusing because the point at which the seat end measurement is taken seems different than the current Madone. I read that whole speal and I recall reading that the 2007 Madone and the 2008 Pro Fit Madones share the same geometry. The two charts don't totally show that.


----------

